# Cisco car show pictures



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Employees of Cisco get together every once in awhile to show off their cars.

http://www.linquist.net/gallery/050527_Carshow


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

sounds like an awesome place to work


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bol said:


> sounds like an awesome place to work


Looks like one, too.



Alex


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Looks like one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


The sound of ferrari's always make me cry


----------



## Falke (Apr 30, 2005)

First off, great pictures. There were some nice cars in there.

I was okay with the iroc camaro, and the Mk 3 Jetta was cute...but what was the Black GMC Typhoon doing there? Its not an old make, or a classic by any stretch. Its a very common truck, right. Though the glass back might be custom I suppose... 

And was that your Bimmer, with the kit, on the first page?


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Falke said:


> First off, great pictures. There were some nice cars in there.
> 
> I was okay with the iroc camaro, and the Mk 3 Jetta was cute...but what was the Black GMC Typhoon doing there? Its not an old make, or a classic by any stretch. Its a very common truck, right. Though the glass back might be custom I suppose...
> 
> And was that your Bimmer, with the kit, on the first page?


Typhoon's are actually pretty rare


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bol said:


> Typhoon's are actually pretty rare


nearly 4700 made over 2 years.

Just over 3000 Syclones, if wer're talking rare GMCs. 1 year only. I saw one catch fire outside my office a few years ago. :lmao:

People think Buick GNs were rare but they made 19000+ of those over 4 years.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Falke said:


> And was that your Bimmer, with the kit, on the first page?


I wish- That E30 M3 was awesome.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

KrisL said:


> I wish- That E30 M3 was awesome.


 Yes it was I put it as my background for now...:thumbup:


----------

